# Roll call! Checking in with all your FM and ME friends!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

So, how is everyone? Any updates on how each of you is feeling?Seems as though we may have finally made it through summer, and can start looking forward to fall and winter. Just wanted to check in, and see how everyone's doing!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi! I'm still doing better on the Cymbalta and Limbrel. Much less pain with the combo!







I've been kind of tired this week, but my grandfather always said just as fall is coming in and the tree sap is falling, it pulls one down, just as energy rises for me in the spring when the sap is rising back up in the trees...Old folk tells, but they seem to always be true!Hope you are doing great!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey Rowe, so glad your meds are continuing to work very well for you. It's wonderful to feel some relief, after years of dealing with pain and all that. (Well, I imagine it is, LOL!!)I've been dealing with some recent flare ups, but am taking them in stride. This past month has been kind of hectic, lots of company coming and going, and some other events that have meant more activity for me. So for October, I am looking forward to things getting back to normal, and to being able to do some serious RESTING and recuperating!How's everyone else?


----------



## cyndiew (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi there fibro friends!I haven't participated on the board too much over the summer, as my usually lazy schedule got very, very hectic. I've been in a whirl helping my 88 year old mother, and have been called upon A LOT by my daughter to help in caring for her babies while she went through a child care upset. All's well now and she finally has a great daycare person, so things are slowly coming back around and I am feeling a lot of relief. It actually helps me, though, because being needed by my family means a lot to me, and it gives me the oomph to get up and get going.My back surgery was on 3/29/06, and I was disappointed when I reached 3/29/07 and still was not well. However, over the course of the summer I have noticed further healing and a return of a good deal of strength. What a relief!!







I am able to do a lot more now than I could four or five months ago. Have had great help from a pain specialist as well; and his regimen of morphine and gabapentin for pain has helped tremendously. A little swelling from the gabapentin sometimes makes me skip a dose, but that's okay I think. Of course, I still have the Cymbalta every morning, and that had made a tremendous difference in my life!So, like both of you, my report is a good one. Now I just hope the upcoming cold weather in winter will not rock my boat too much. Extreme weather, either hot or cold, really hits me hard.M&M, I hope those flare ups stop soon. Too much activity and the stress that comes with it bring them on for sure. I hope you'll find some quiet time to rest up now. It's the only way to get it to stop.Best regards to all, and I hope to get back to this forum a bit more often. CyndieW


----------



## tawnyangel (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there, I'm a new member to this site. I have been suffering with Fibromyalgia for about ten years now, and have managed to work with this syndrome. However, at the moment I'm going through a flare u


----------



## tawnyangel (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there, I'm a new member to this site. I have been suffering with Fibromyalgia for about ten years now, and have managed to work with this syndrome. However, at the moment I'm going through a flare up and it feels as if my neck and right shoulder are in a vice, I have very little movement in my neck and the whole of my right arm is so sore, it hurts to drive. I'm not sure what has sparked this flare up, as I have been unable to work for the last 18 months due to fracturing my left tibia January 06 and following an operation for a bone graft and insertion of two screws, the bone became very infected, so I was in hospital five times last year, ending with an admission to a Specialist Bone Infection unit in Oxford, and although this whole year was quite traumatic, I didn't exactly feel stressed. Anyway, I was wondering whether anyone has any tips on pain killers, as nothing I take seems to help. I'm currently on Prozac for muscle relief, but right now I'm finding the ache in my arms rather like a toothache, just a nagging pain.


----------

